# Left over Resin



## kenlholley (Apr 16, 2014)

I try real hard to only mix the resin I need for the blank I am making but it always seems that I end up with a little left.  Not enough to use for anything but I hate to waste it. I would like to save it and add to it as I make more blanks. Eventually it will be long enough to make a one of a kind pen.  What can I use to store the leftovers until then? Would a 3/4" PVC capped pipe work?


----------



## glenspens (Apr 16, 2014)

works good for pen blanks  or the use little 3 oz  paper cups and make bottler stopper blanks


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 16, 2014)

You can also just pour it in a mold and let it harden. Then break it in to smaller pieces and save the different colored pieces. When you get enough mix them put them in a mold and pour with a different color. 

Mike


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 16, 2014)

*Stained glass*



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> You can also just pour it in a mold and let it harden. Then break it in to smaller pieces and save the different colored pieces. When you get enough mix them put them in a mold and pour with a different color.
> 
> Mike


 
Gives a great stained glass effect or if poured in white divinity candy aspect.  Just remember to paint the tube because some of the small pieces get very translucent.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 16, 2014)

I have 3-4 votive candle molds, stainless steel type, that I use for stopper molds. Always purposely make a few oz's more than I need for a pen pour just for that purpose.


----------

